# Neon Blue Rasbora/ Sundadanio Axelrodi



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this guys? I bought 6 on a whim because they are absolutely gorgeous. As soon as I put them in the tank my CPD thought they just found their long lost siblings or something because they have all formed a school and are darting around the tank. I have never seen my CPD display any type of schooling behavior before so its weird. I can't really find much info about this species though. If anyone has any info please let me know, thanks.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

They can be a bit fragile, but accept most foods and are pretty easy on the eyes. Great schooling fish that stays up in the water column. Temperatures of 90F will kill them, just fyi.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I keep my cpd's In the low 70's. 21-23 c ish. Let me know how the blue guys make out. I may have to get my cpd's some more buddies


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I keep my tank at 74f. LFS said they were pretty hardy! Ah well, I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

i just checked, one tank is 21 other is 24.5. the area where they originate from has pretty extreme temperature fluctuations throughout the year which probably adds to their hardiness,


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I just wanted to update now that it's been a few weeks. The fish are all doing well and I picked up another six last weekend to bring the total to 12. They are not super active and mostly stay in one part of the tank. They are very peaceful however and do not bother my poor shrimp, who lately are being terrorized by my CPD. I haven't been paying attention to water params, just using the Flourish dosing schedule for ferts, DIY co2, and 10% water changes weekly. Hopefully they will continue to live and stuff.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

How big is your tank and how many cpds with the neon rasboras? they are pretty cool looking.. would you recommend them for my cpd tank?!


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

I was looking for info on these guys as well. All I found was a lot of conflicting information. They are pretty cool little fish. You said you haven't had any problems with your shrimp with them? I was hoping to put a small school of them in my shrimp tank


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 20g long with 13 CPD, 12 neon blue rasboras, 12 corydoras hasbrosus, and 20+cherry shrimp. the rasboras don't notice the shrimp or cories at all, and they seem to be BFFs with the CPD. The only thing is that they are much more timid and just uncomfortable in bright lighting so floating plants are a must


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

my CPD didn't really school till i threw in some other rasbora. seems they like numbers and friends.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Iaqu. What kind of rasboras did you add in?


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

If anyone cares for an update...my rasboras are (kind of surprisingly) still going strong. They are picky eaters and generally swim under the filter output most of the time. Here is a bad picture that shows their beautiful transition from blue to green...










I am also a collector of nail polish, and I want that beautiful duochrome microshimmer on my nails.


----------

